# Looking for a personal plow for my 2002 Chevy 2500HD Duramax



## fishv12 (Mar 12, 2011)

Good evening all,

I will just start by saying that I have a driveway that is around 3 cars wide by 8 cars long. I have been wanting to upgrade my snowblower for a very long while now as it is taking me literally one and a half hour to do the whole thing... I was thinking a 33" blower which goes for around 1800$ CAN around here. What I have now is a 27" blower. But really I find that blowers are hardly effective in wet snow. They also leave you standing really cold walking behind it... 

Now I just got the truck and I have been thinking... Much better off with a plow! What a great idea. I see the Snowbear plows on sale all the time for a 1000$. Okay the mount is something like 300$ extra but that can't beat the luxury of sitting in your truck listening to the radio nice and warm while cleaning your driveway in 15 minutes. Now I did do some research and the snowbear's are not that great when it comes to backdragging. Which I would need in order to remove the snow from the front of the garage door... This causes somewhat of a problem. Now I read about the 22 series sno way which sounds amazing but apparently it won't fit my truck as my truck is too big and strong. I just want a residential plow which can backdrag that will fit my truck and fit my budget. It would be also very important that the plow can be taken on and off quickly. And I would prefer for it to be light... 


Any help would be greatly appreciated


----------



## Snowzilla (Oct 24, 2009)

Well about every plow manufacturer makes a plow that will fit your truck, even Snoway. A fully functional plow is going to be much heavier and more expensive than a Snowbear or Snowsport type plow. A common price now a days for a straightblade is around 4k.

Almost all brands feature quick on/off mechanisms as well. I guess it depends which brands you have available in your area and maybe narrow down your focus from there.

...OR you could just go ahead with the larger blower idea. Cub Cadet/ Troy-Bilt make up to 45" walk behind blowers that could do that task in short time for around 2k.


----------



## Plow man Foster (Dec 10, 2010)

Too Bad You just bought a truck Because im selling mine as a whole package! CHEAP! 
The truck is a 2009 with a boss straight blade 
Which means you would be riding in style with a commercial grade plow.


----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

No manufacturer makes mounts to install the little plows on you truck. It would be Like an elephant riding an ant.

I would start looking for a used unit. They should be easy to find come May.


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

How much snow do you have that takes an hour and a half to snow blow?


----------



## fishv12 (Mar 12, 2011)

Snowbear makes a mount for the 2500HD trucks actually. Look at their website it clearly states that it does in their applications downloadable file. 

For 4K I would actually go for a snowblower at this point since that's just not in my budget and we are talking a single driveway and like snowzilla said they do have 45" blowers for 2K. The only thing is that it would leave me stranded comes really wet snow days.

Thanks for the help I appreciate it


----------



## swtiih (Nov 30, 2008)

Now is the time to look for a used plow. You have all spring and summer to find a good deal on a used one.


----------



## fishv12 (Mar 12, 2011)

The problem is that I know nothing about plows I am new at this. I need help selecting a plow to start with and how do I know if it will fit my truck or not. Many do not come with mounts or the proper mount for the truck and I do not know how to go about getting a mount.

I see plenty on used sites Meyer, Fisher, etc. in the 500$ to 2000$ range which is in my price range. They all seem to be around 8-10yrs old. They obviously have a fair amount of rust but all they would need is a little rust paint as I am sure that they all look that way after a winter of use. I just don't know what to look for...


----------



## JimRoss (Sep 23, 2003)

Do you have a fairly decent size lawn tractor ( something 20HP or more )? If so, how about a nice 42" or larger snow blower and a vynl cab on the tractor? If not, you can get the tractor new as well, for under $4000. I priced out a nice 26hp Kholer Craftsman tractor, mower, snow blower and cab..I think it was $3250. Then I just decided to buck up and spend the $4750 for the plow you see in my sig pic, since I was already used to using an old plow truck I had all ready owned. 

Remember, you need room to push the snow, which I have plenty. 3 years ago we got so much snow, my snow pile was 8ft wide, 7 ft tall and 100 ft long. I even had to push some into my front yard by the end of that season. My drive is 40'w x 120+' L, which sounds pretty close to your drive.


----------



## mercer_me (Sep 13, 2008)

Don't go any smaller then a heavy duty 7.5' plow. I personaly would put an 8' Boss Trip Edge or an 8' Fisher Xblade on it. Them little "rinky dink" plows are not made to have a 3/4 ton pick up pushing them.


----------



## Plow man Foster (Dec 10, 2010)

mercer_me;1266725 said:


> Don't go any smaller then a heavy duty 7.5' plow. I personaly would put an 8' Boss Trip Edge or an 8' Fisher Xblade on it. Them little "rinky dink" plows are not made to have a 3/4 ton pick up pushing them.


Nothing gets me to laugh more in a storm then seeing a guy with a 4-6 foot plow on a big F-150 size truck!

ATV SIZED PLOWS! I just wonder what they are doing with it.....I guess its good for a sidewalk crew!


----------



## mayhem (Aug 25, 2006)

fishv12;1266376 said:


> The problem is that I know nothing about plows I am new at this. I need help selecting a plow to start with and how do I know if it will fit my truck or not. Many do not come with mounts or the proper mount for the truck and I do not know how to go about getting a mount.
> 
> I see plenty on used sites Meyer, Fisher, etc. in the 500$ to 2000$ range which is in my price range. They all seem to be around 8-10yrs old. They obviously have a fair amount of rust but all they would need is a little rust paint as I am sure that they all look that way after a winter of use. I just don't know what to look for...


You've got the luxury of time so don't rush it. Read up here and you'll learn alot about plows and how they interact with your truck. Most, if not all, of the major brands make a plow that will fit your truck...generally speaking all the 7.5'=8' straight blade plows of a certain brand are more or less the same mount-wise, you need to locate the truck side frame and wiring harness for your specific truck. Your truck is a very common beast so it really should not be a problem at all. At the top of this page are a whole mess of links to sponsors, most of the major manufacturers are there and they all have little applets on their websites to help you find out what will fit your truck, so you can get the part numbers and go shopping for used equipment. I knew nothing when I bought my trucka nd a used plow and with some careful reading and more than a bit of advice from the members here I was able to install my push plates and get everything wired up on my truck in about a day...if you can read instructions and know how to change a headlight I think its well within reach to install it yourself.

One thing that you might want to consider before buying a plow versus a much bigger snowblower though is where you're going to put your snow. With a plow you push it off the driveway and make big piles...you have a pretty small driveway so it got me thinking you might live in a community with relatively snall yards and you may not have alot of room to make 12' piles of snow on your lawn...with a snowblower you can spread the snow over a much larger area without ruining your lawn by ripping it up with a plow and a big truck. If you've got the room for the snow I'd say go for the plow, its quick and can be fun too...just something to think about.


----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

mayhem;1267166 said:


> You've got the luxury of time so don't rush it. Read up here and you'll learn alot about plows and how they interact with your truck. Most, if not all, of the major brands make a plow that will fit your truck...generally speaking all the 7.5'=8' straight blade plows of a certain brand are more or less the same mount-wise, you need to locate the truck side frame and wiring harness for your specific truck. Your truck is a very common beast so it really should not be a problem at all. At the top of this page are a whole mess of links to sponsors, most of the major manufacturers are there and they all have little applets on their websites to help you find out what will fit your truck, so you can get the part numbers and go shopping for used equipment. I knew nothing when I bought my trucka nd a used plow and with some careful reading and more than a bit of advice from the members here I was able to install my push plates and get everything wired up on my truck in about a day...if you can read instructions and know how to change a headlight I think its well within reach to install it yourself.
> 
> One thing that you might want to consider before buying a plow versus a much bigger snowblower though is where you're going to put your snow. With a plow you push it off the driveway and make big piles...you have a pretty small driveway so it got me thinking you might live in a community with relatively snall yards and you may not have alot of room to make 12' piles of snow on your lawn...with a snowblower you can spread the snow over a much larger area without ruining your lawn by ripping it up with a plow and a big truck. If you've got the room for the snow I'd say go for the plow, its quick and can be fun too...just something to think about.


Very good advice. Also look to see what manufacturers have a good dealer coverage your area. With your location I'm sure you can find a fisher dealer, but make sure what ever plow you buy has good local support. Watch out when you are looking if you need all te truck side parts you could spend $1200-$2000 additional.


----------



## fishv12 (Mar 12, 2011)

Thank you Mayhem. I have an acre lot so there is no issue pushing snow  You bring a good point for my grass but I am not a picky guy when it comes to that as long as I don't have mud holes galore I am good. 

As far as the plow goes I will wait to see what comes up used in the next few months. As Mayhem said my truck is fairly common so I might just find something that came from the same truck with everything I need. The truck side mount seems fairly expensive from the sound of it so it's best to make sure it comes with the plow.


----------



## mayhem (Aug 25, 2006)

I bought my 8' Fisher complete with all electrical wiring, handheld controller, truck side mounts, etc for $2500 used. It was I think 4-5 years old when I got it. There are plenty of deals out there and they will be surging over the next few months so keep your eyes on the classifieds here and craigslist, EBay and the local papers. Someone will be selling a used plow, don't concern yourself too much over if it has the truck-specific wiring or mounts, you cna always find those as well. There are usually several guys in most regions that move alot of used plows, there may be one in your area that you can deal with...I drove 3 hours to get my plow and I thought it was well worth the time.

Good luck.


----------



## fishv12 (Mar 12, 2011)

Where can you find the truck specific wiring and mounts? I see plenty of used plows but with the incorrect mounts/wiring which is what concerns me as I do not know about going to get the mount on a 8yrs old plow for example.


----------



## mercer_me (Sep 13, 2008)

You can buy mounts and wiring at a plow dealer.


----------



## mayhem (Aug 25, 2006)

fishv12;1267727 said:


> Where can you find the truck specific wiring and mounts? I see plenty of used plows but with the incorrect mounts/wiring which is what concerns me as I do not know about going to get the mount on a 8yrs old plow for example.


EBay. Go to the manufacturer's website, find the part numbers for your specific truck side mounts and then go look for them. They're out there.

Worst case you can always hit the dealer for retail prices on new stuff. The plow and headgear are the most expensive parts though...find a decent setup used and you're saving alot of money.


----------

